# royal national park herping



## reptiledude1 (Nov 17, 2009)

hey everyone, 
were are there some good spots to go night herping in the royal national park.

cheers


----------



## reptiledude1 (Nov 17, 2009)

bumpp


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

Pretty much anywhere? depending on what you want to see...... If you want to find snakes, you need to do the kms and be lucky.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Nov 17, 2009)

yea i wanna see geckos and snakes i want to get good pictures.is there any particular spots.if you dont want to say em in public just pm me.cheers


----------



## markars (Nov 17, 2009)

my tip is bugger the royal, too many car hoons and not many good night walking roads. 

Go to heathcote national park. Go to the bottom of oliver st and take a short but steep bush track down to the waterboard pipeline and walk the service track. Its a good bitumen/gravel road with no cars and no lights. Great for frogs geckos and snakes. walk to the left when you get to the track and it will take you all the way to woronora dam if you want to walk about twenty kms. About three kms into the walk you come to a weir( i think it is called gunnery weir) there is a fireplace and it is good little creek to get some shots of frogs and yabbies and if you follow the rock platforms around the creek you can also find snakes coming for a drink or hunting the frogs. The place is also a strong hold for tawny frog mouths and there are a lot of night mammals.

Tip if you are getting out late- dont make too much noise at your car, cause the locals are nut cases and it ends unpleasantly


----------

